# how-to-do-a-beautiful-ssk



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

This is worth remembering. Pictures.

http://www.muddysheep.com/blog/how-to-do-a-beautiful-ssk


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I slip the first stitch knit-wise and the second purl-wise when I do my ssk, and it looks like the right side of the picture.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Very neat looking. She posted this in the comments. http://yarnsub.com/articles/techniques/k2togl/


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> I slip the first stitch knit-wise and the second purl-wise when I do my ssk, and it looks like the right side of the picture.


I do that also, but am anxious to try adding the 'purl in the back of the ssk' to see if it makes it even better. KW, PW method is referred to as 'improved ssk' if anyone wants to look it up also.

Thanks for the additional link to MzKnitCro


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the tip


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Interesting, must try to remember this one and try it out.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Interesting, must try to remember this one and try it out.


Agree..thanks for sharing this tip! Going to try it this evening!


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

I agree, sometimes ssks can look a little weird. This looks like it would make a cleaner stitch. Since I have a lot of these in my present pattern I'll try it out and if pleased, pass it along to the knitters on my prayer shawl ministry. .Thanksgivings again.


----------



## choertt (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you. I've saved this to try. Appreciate the tip.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> I slip the first stitch knit-wise and the second purl-wise when I do my ssk, and it looks like the right side of the picture.


That is how I do mine too.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for the tip...such an easy fix, but a fantastic result.


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

Interesting..should try it. I've often hated the uneven look on one side of my knitting


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

This is new to me..I'll give it a try..always more to learn...
julie


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

This is great! Thank you!


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> I slip the first stitch knit-wise and the second purl-wise when I do my ssk, and it looks like the right side of the picture.


Me too


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Excellent. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for the tip


----------



## Capva (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info....I just started the knit shawl on the label of the Caron cake yarn and the 2nd half uses ssk. 
Can't wait to try this. It was posted just in time, thanks again.


----------

